# I'm 29 Weeks and having contractions??????



## LilDreamy

God... it's midnight... and I was tossing and turning, and decided to go use the restroom. After using the restroom I laid back down...

And all of a sudden, I'm getting these pains about my belly button to the top of my uterus, like a tightening feeling, that has a really sharp pain... it sort of migrates to my back, but not too badly.

On top of this I feel really neausous... maybe because I'm scared and nervous.

It happens every 3 minutes....

And the pain on a scale from 1 - 10 it's about a 5. Hurts but barable.

Are these contractions???
Or a stomach bug???
Or maybe I'm dehydrated??? (I ran out of water yesterday and woke up very thirsty.... so tried to drink faucet water to see if the pain would go away.)

I'm so confused and I'm only 29 1/2 weeks pregnant.

I keep contimplating on whether I should call my labor and delivery and ask them what I should do.... I'm just scared they're going to tell me to come in... I'm really scared right now... and praying to God that this feeling goes away and I won't have to worry about it.

And now I've noticed.... that it has slowed down... I haven't felt the pain since I just logged onto BnB.... sooo maybe I'm freaking out over nothing. :dohh::shrug:


----------



## going_crazy

Sounds like Braxton Hicks contractions hun...... just your body practising for the real thing!!
They are completely normal and harmless, but if they start getting closer together and stronger then I would contact your midwife/labour ward.
Hope this Helps xxxxxxx


----------



## JayeD

It does sound like BH.

Try drinking more water and taking a bath. I know it's painful, but after taking a bath, try going to sleep. If you can't sleep or wake up with more contractions, then contact your dr or MW. They may want you to come in to get checked on. 

BTW, I don't like water straight out of the tap either... I have to have tons of ice in my glass of water and have the water ice freaking cold before I can drink it.


----------



## Justagirlxx

Try drinking LOTS of water and laying down for a bit. I got some pretty bad BH around 32 weeks also and it ended up being because I was very dehydrated. I went in to be monitored just in case and nothing ended up being wrong. Maybe call your doctor just in case because everyone is different. Hope they go away for you soon hun. xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh gosh... lol. I'm going to feel like a fool if they're just Braxton Hicks.

My midwife said that there shouldn't be any pain when you have Braxton Hicks... so I was totally freaking out when I was feeling this. It sort of felt like someone was stabbing me with a knife in my tummy + tightening.

I tried to google what it might be... and it was saying some pretty horrid things of what it could be.... like of course preterm labor, abrupted placenta, and preeclampsia... so I started to worry and made myself call the doctor... because if it really was something and I hadn't called, I wouldn't have been able to live with myself.

But of course, after posting this and calling her.... they have stopped. :blush:

They told me the same as you ladies. To drink lots of water, lay down, and for the next hour if the feeling starts back up, to count how long between each one it takes. & they want me to call them back and tell them what happened. Even if I have them again or not.

Well this stinks. It's already 1 A.M. 

Thank you for your responses.... :blush: 

Now I feel silly... and realize I worry way too much.

I think I need to drive to the store and get a huge bottle of water.


----------



## JayeD

When it comes to pain and BH, don't listen to your MW... I've had some really painful BH. Normally they are just uncomfortable, but I have been doubled over in pain because of some of them. 

It's summer time, so do make sure that you drink plenty of water. It's hot out. :) Ahhh if only we could drink a/c! lol


----------



## going_crazy

Seriously hun, don't feel silly and you should always call your midwife/labour ward if you're worried. We on BnB can give advice, but only you know how you are feeling and if you're getting bad pain with them then I would go in to get checked out.

Please do me a little favour though........ STAY AWAY FROM INTERNET SEARCH ENGINES!! Seriously, they can send you into a massive panic for no reason! :hugs:

Wishing you all the best xxxxxxx


----------



## LilDreamy

going_crazy said:


> Please do me a little favour though........ STAY AWAY FROM INTERNET SEARCH ENGINES!! Seriously, they can send you into a massive panic for no reason! :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you all the best xxxxxxx

:rofl:

That is to true. I told myself not to! lol. But I'm stubborn. :lol:

And thank you all for the support. :D


----------



## Fiore

I ring the MW for anything, I rang when my breast milk came in just to make sure that was ok at this stage this being my first :blush: I think they expect it though so don't be afraid to speak to the labour people!

I hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## ~Mummy~

Even if it is BH you should still get it checked out, I read that BH shouldn't be regular and to talk to your MW if you get more than 5 in an hour. 

I hope it's nothing worth worrying about, but it's better safe than sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you for your replies. :)

I had about 7 contractions in a row. And when I called back an hour later and informed them that they had stopped, the doctor explained, that 90% of abdominal pain like that is due to dehydration and the other 5 - 10% is due to infection.

I'm pretty sure I was dehydrated. I had ran out of water that night, and just figured I would get some more the next day, and when I woke up I was so thirsty so I ate a few cubes of ice. But when she said that, I ended up driving to the store and buying 3 liters worth of water and drinking it. Just about made myself sick. But atleast the feeling went away.

The doctor said we should be drinking about a gallon of water per day.

I'm seriously going to have to force myself to drink that much.

I already pee like 50 times a day... But oh well... I gotta do what I gotta do I guess. :)


----------



## ~Mummy~

Glad everything is okay! :thumbup:


----------

